# [SOLVED] i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

## net-walker

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

wollte ganz pflichtbewusst mein gentoo updaten, mit

```
emerge -avuD --tree world
```

Sobald das Compiling für das Paket busybox-1.4.1  startet bricht er mir bei den Vorgang ab,.....

```

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /home/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2/work/busybox-1.4.1 ...

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

  CC      applets/busybox.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [applets/busybox.o] Error 127

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  LD      archival/built-in.o

  CC      archival/ar.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [archival/ar.o] Error 127

make: *** [archival] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [applets] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3305:   Called src_compile

  busybox-1.4.1-r2.ebuild, line 182:   Called die

!!! build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/home/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

```

kurz paar Infos zum System......

>gcc-config -l

```
[1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 19 Feb 2007 10:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclud

e=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 3dnow X acpi alsa apache apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt curl dbus dlloader doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs emboss encode esd ethereal e

vo fam ffmpeg firebird firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv icq ipv6 irmc isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nv

 nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl ssh ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unic

ode usb videos vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8

x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter

 mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncur

ses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv fbdev vga vmware nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Irgendwas stimmt mit meiner ENV -Variablen nicht ! Der versucht da mit einer falschen GCC-Verlinkung zu kompilieren ! ? 

```
/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found
```

Tipp wie ich das ändern kann ?

Vielen DANK,Last edited by net-walker on Fri Feb 23, 2007 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

1. Umlaute gefixt, bitte achte darauf in iso-8859-1(5) zu posten, leider schalten die Browser manchmal auf UTF-8 um und das gibt dann unschöne Artefakte.

2. Dein gcc-config zeigt einmal i386 und einmal i686, da ist vermutlich etwas schief gegangen. Hast du eventuell einmal am CHOST herumgespielt?

Falls ja, bist du nach dem CHOST-Guide vorgegangen?

3. Poste sicherheitshalber bitte auch noch deine make.conf.

4. Poste bitte die Ausgabe von 

```
genlop -u gcc
```

Falls nicht vorhanden, es befindet sich im Paket app-portage/genlop.

----------

## net-walker

danke amne,

@umlaute,.... sollte gefixt sein !

@CHOST,.. nein habe diese nicht verÃ¤ndert !

meine make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=pentium3 -funroll-loops -fforce-addr -frename-registers -falign-functions=64 -fomit-frame-pointer" # neu

#CCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=i686 -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer" # alte

HOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="kde gnome nvidia nv dri apache2 apache curl ffmpeg jpeg mpeg  cgi php 3dfx mysql evo quicktime bluetooth irmc 3dnow scanner doc ssh perl usb videos firebird dvdread dvd cdr bluetooth acpi icq alsa oss emacs ethereal mmx pcmcia gtk gtk2 -cups -sparc  qt "

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv fbdev vga vmware nvidia"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/var/tmp

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

LANGUAGE="49"

LINGUAS="de"

```

und die Ausgabe von 

```
genlop -u gcc

 * sys-devel/gcc

     Thu Feb  1 17:04:42 2007 >>> sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1

```

Vielen DANK

----------

## amne

 *net-walker wrote:*   

> @umlaute,.... sollte gefixt sein !
> 
> @CHOST,.. nein habe diese nicht verÃ¤ndert !
> 
> 

 

*kicher* nicht wirklich das mit den Umlauten.  :Wink: 

 *net-walker wrote:*   

> meine make.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> HOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Keine ahnung ob HOST ausgewertet wird (im Gegensatz zu CHOST oder CBUILD), aber tu das einmal raus.

 *net-walker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und die Ausgabe von 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also wenn das die gesamte Ausgabe war muss irgendwas bei deiner Installation schiefgelaufen sein, du hast nämlich einen i386-gcc (zumindest die 4.1er Version) installiert, und das anscheinend schon von Anfang an (falsche Stage erwischt vielleicht? Dann müsst aber eigentlich auch i386 in deiner make.conf gestanden sein).

Ist jetzt natürlich schwer zu sagen was da genau passiert ist, aber ich würde dir raten, dir einmal den CHOST-Guide anzusehen. Deine CHOST brauchst du natürlich nicht mehr auf i686 ändern weil das eh schon drinnen steht, die nachfolgenden Schritte solltest du ausführen um sicherzugehen, dass alle i386-Artefakte von deinem System entfernt werden, dann ist dein System wieder sauber und der eigentliche Fehler sollte auch gelöst sein.

Falls es Fragen/Probleme gibt frag gleich hier, ich kenne den Guide eh ein bisschen.  :Wink: 

----------

## net-walker

hi amne,

habe mich streng nach den CHOST-GUIDE gehalten.

```
# cd /etc/env.d/gcc/

tob gcc # ls -la

insgesamt 20

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 20. Feb 16:06 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 20. Feb 18:04 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   32 20. Feb 14:47 config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   32 20. Feb 16:05 config-i686-pc-linux-gnu

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  292 20. Feb 14:47 i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

```

```
tob gcc # cat config

CURRENT=i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

tob gcc # 
```

```
tob gcc # cat config-i686-pc-linux-gnu 

CURRENT=i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

```

```
tob gcc # cat i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 

PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2"

GCCBITS="32"

MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

STDCXX_INCDIR="g++-v4"

```

Danach ein 

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile

# emerge -av1 libtool

# fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.1 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu

# emerge -av1 python

# emerge -av portage-utils

# emerge -av1 `qfile /usr/lib/perl* -Cq | sort -u`
```

und da bleibt es bei folgender Meldung.....

```
emerge -av1 `qfile /usr/lib/perl* -Cq | sort -u`

.

.

.

>>> Emerging (9 of 59) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.1 to /

 * DBD-mysql-4.001.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * DBD-mysql-4.001.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * DBD-mysql-4.001.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * DBD-mysql-4.001.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * DBD-mysql-4.001.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking DBD-mysql-4.001.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking DBD-mysql-4.001.tar.gz to /home/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /home/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.1/work/DBD-mysql-4.001 ...

/home/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.1/work/DBD-mysql-4.001

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/per

l5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl

/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) a

t Makefile.PL line 23.

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3454:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 136:   Called perl-module_src_prep

  perl-module.eclass, line 125:   Called die

!!! Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/home/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.1/temp/build.log'.

```

Sollte ich nach den CHOST-GUIDE sicherheitshalber ein "revdep-rebuild" (gcc-upgrade) durchführen ?

danke

----------

## nikaya

```
!!! Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)
```

Ist das Flag "build" vielleicht gesetzt?Wenn ja,entferne es mal.

```
Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/per 

l5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl 

/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) a 

t Makefile.PL line 23.
```

Schuß ins Blaue:Emerge mal dev-lang/perl erneut.

----------

## net-walker

danke john,...

leider kein Erfolg...

Bei ausführen 

```
# emerge -av1 `qfile /usr/lib/perl* -Cq | sort -u`
```

...wird ja bei dev-lang/perl ein rebuild durchgeführt. Im späteren Veraluf kommt es erst dann zur Fehlermeldung!

Komischerweise bekomme ich jetzt häufiger bei emerge Probleme.....

z.b. # emerge -avuD --tree world

```
 make[1]: *** [../gen/firebird/bin/gpre_static] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/firebird-1.5.3-r1/work/firebird-1.5.3.4870/src'

make: *** [firebird] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-db/firebird-1.5.3-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3351:   Called src_compile

  firebird-1.5.3-r1.ebuild, line 69:   Called die

!!! error during make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/home/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/firebird-1.5.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Vor allen bei Perl Biliotheken/Paketen kommt es häufig zur Errors. (siehe Meldung Post zuvor)

Irgendwas scheint doch falsch gelaufen zu sein.

Gibts eine Möglichkeit mein Sytem von Grund aus neu zu kompilieren (Rebuilding) ? 

hilft vielleicht ein emerge -e system ?

Komm ich aus der Zwickmühle jetzt überhaupt wieder heraus ohne gleich Gentoo komplett neu aufzusetzen !? Wäre wirkich schade wenn nicht !

Vielleicht nochmal die ausgaben von:

```

tob  # genlop -u gcc

 * sys-devel/gcc

     Thu Feb  1 17:04:42 2007 >>> sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1

     Tue Feb 20 14:48:02 2007 <<< sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1

     Tue Feb 20 14:48:02 2007 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

tob  # 
```

und 

```
tob  # gcc-config -c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

tob  # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

tob  # 
```

----------

## amne

Ich glaube bei dem Perl-Problem handelt es sich nicht mehr um ein CHOST-Problem, schau dir einmal die Ratschläge in bug 143400 an.

Bei firebird fehlen ein paar Zeilen mit der eigentlichen Fehlermeldung.  :Wink: 

----------

## net-walker

guten abend amne,...

tatsächlich,... Das Perl-Problem war mit den der Fehlermeldung (bug-143400) beschrieben. Und zugleich darin auch die Lösung gefunden !

```
# perl-cleaner allmodules
```

danach lief mein

```
# emerge -av1 `qfile /usr/lib/perl* -Cq | sort -u`
```

 und das 

```
#  emerge -avuD --tree world
```

sauber ohne Probleme durch ! 

Danke für die große Hilfe,...  :Cool: 

Noch eine Frage habe ich zuletzt: Wie bist du auf die Bug-Meldung gekommen ? durch die Forumsuche?

Bekomme jetzt bei den Versuch k3b zu emerge auch einen Abbruch:

```
>>> Emerging (4 of 10) sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 to /

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  hal-0.5.7.1-r5.ebuild, line 69:   Called die

!!! You MUST build pciutils without the zlib USE flag

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/home/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5/temp/build.log'.

```

Vielleicht gibts da ja auch bereits eine Bug-Meldung !?  :Smile: 

p.s. zlib USE flag wurd von mir noch nie gesetzt !

----------

## think4urs11

 *net-walker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! You MUST build pciutils without the zlib USE flag
> ```
> ...

 

Der Fehler bzw. was hal genau stört steht doch da  :Wink: 

edit: gib mal den output von 

```
grep zlib /etc/make.conf

grep zlib /etc/portage/package.*

emerge -pv pciutils
```

----------

## nikaya

```
echo "sys-apps/pciutils -zlib" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## tgurr

Mich regt das Problem mit hal/pciutils auch irgendwie auf, wiso nimmt man das USE-Flag bei pciutils nicht raus? Standardmäßig wird es ja wohl bei fast jedem aktiviert sein.

----------

## firefly

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Mich regt das Problem mit hal/pciutils auch irgendwie auf, wiso nimmt man das USE-Flag bei pciutils nicht raus? Standardmäßig wird es ja wohl bei fast jedem aktiviert sein.

 

naja ich weis ja nicht welche version von pciutils zu verwendest aber bei mir hat pciutils keine useflags.

.. Ah ja du verwendest die unstable version von pciutils und da ist das useflag zlib hinzugekommen.

----------

## amne

 *net-walker wrote:*   

> Noch eine Frage habe ich zuletzt: Wie bist du auf die Bug-Meldung gekommen ? durch die Forumsuche?

 

In diesem Fall habe ich direkt auf bugs.gentoo.org gesucht, was neben der Forensuche auch immer empfehlenswert ist.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich in der advanced search nach Bugs gesucht, wo DBI/DBD.pm als Kommentar vorkommt, inklusive schon geschlossener. Weiss es aber nicht mehr genau.

Wegen zlib vs. hal: Nicht jeder verwendet hal, insofern wärs gemein deshalb wieder allen nicht-hal-Usern das zlib-Flag wegzunehmen.  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Wenn das Problem gelöst ist bitte den ersten Beitrag editieren und im Titel ein [solved] oder [gelöst] hinzufügen.

Danke.  :Smile: 

----------

## net-walker

so,... mädels,

war wohl ein Denkfehler meiner eins....

Dachte bisher immer soweit dass, wenn in meiner make.conf keine USE-Flags gesetzt sind diese auch keine Wirkung auf das kompilieren haben. Wusste nicht das USE-Flags automatisch mit den Paket gesetzt sind. So wars dann auch.

ein 

```
emerge -pv pciutils
```

 zeigt mir das zlib wiklich gesetzt war.  Somit führte ich erneut ein 

```
USE="-zlib" emerge pciutils 
```

aus.... und jetzt klappt es auch mit k3b.

Leute vielen DANK,... vorallen an AMNE der mir in meiner verzwickten Situation wichtige Tipps und Ratschläge gab.... 

Ein klasse Forum mit tiefgründigen KnowHow,... ! danke

gruß tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *net-walker wrote:*   

> Somit führte ich erneut ein 
> 
> ```
> USE="-zlib" emerge pciutils 
> ```
> ...

 

Aber nur bis pciutils das nächste Mal gemerged wird.Du hast das Flag jetzt temporär außer Kraft gesetzt,beim nächsten Mal wird es wieder aktiviert.Mache es wie ich bereits oben geschildert habe per package.use:

```
echo "sys-apps/pciutils -zlib" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## amne

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Wenn das Problem gelöst ist bitte den ersten Beitrag editieren und im Titel ein [solved] oder [gelöst] hinzufügen.
> 
> Danke. 

 

Ist übrigens keine Forenregel und teilweise auch kontraproduktiv und umstritten.  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   Wenn das Problem gelöst ist bitte den ersten Beitrag editieren und im Titel ein [solved] oder [gelöst] hinzufügen.
> 
> Danke.  
> 
> Ist übrigens keine Forenregel und teilweise auch kontraproduktiv und umstritten. 

 

Ich weiß,finde es aber eine nette Geste da man bei einer Recherche sofort sieht ob ein Thema gelöst wurde oder nicht.   :Smile: 

Die meisten hier händeln es auch so;wenn jemand noch nicht so lange dabei ist kann man ihn ja mal bitten es zu tun.Und wenn er es sein lässt -- auch gut,ich werde es überleben.  :Wink: 

----------

